
How often do you feel the need to optimize the quality of code in your company? - ajtech
I am building an automated code review platform and would love to know from fellow folks on the need for it.<p>How often do you feel the need to optimize the quality of code in your company? If often, are you happy with the tools available or would be interested to see a faster and integrated solution
======
moksly
I work in enterprise, we have around 10.000 employees and operate around 100
different applications that we’ve build ourselves and around 50 where we are
in direct corporation with external developers.

We almost never exactly or improve quality of code. The only time I’ve done an
actual quality improvement was when I improved some data queries and took a
look-up from 5 minutes to around 10 seconds, and we only looked at that after
about 5 years of complaints.

One of the reasons it’s like that is because code quality doesn’t really
matter when the application performs what it’s supposed to do without flaws or
long waits. The other reason is because it takes developer time, and that’s
better spent on new development.

If you could truly automate code reviewing, we might be interested, as that
would deal with the resource allocation issue.

------
legerdemain
I've worked in enterprise and midsize environments. Code is rarely revisited
after being written, and code review is usually a rubber stamp approval.
Reviewers rarely take the time to understand how the code under review works,
and mostly focus on style nits.

The company value of "code ownership" means that you do whatever it takes to
bolt your feature onto the existing codebase, and you don't expect others to
catch or fix your mistakes during review.

Given our needs, we're generally satisfied with existing tools.

